# Weed ID weed b gon not working



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

I have 2 spots of this in my yard, I've used a few weed killers and it's not having any effect!


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

Weed b gon will not work on most grassy weeds or undesirable grasses. Really not 100% sure what that is you have, kinda looks like a large clump of annua.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm thinking ky31?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont what it is but I'm pretty sure round up will take care of it.

edit: it could be dallisgrass


----------



## Schaef (May 28, 2018)

I think you are right with the dallisgrass, I googled dallisgrass and found an almost identical pic to @Cincinnati guy pic


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Can you take a pic of the auricle?


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

http://turfid.ncsu.edu/csPagedPdField.aspx?PlantID=PASDI

http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2016/07/weed-of-month-for-august-2015-is-field.html?m=1

http://ipm.ucanr.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7491.html


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Hand brush it with glyphosate and be done with it.

If you have anything with fluazifop (ornamec, ornamec Over the Top, or Fusillade II), you could try those.


----------



## TPFD (Jun 12, 2018)

Piggy backing off the title "Weed ID"
Anyone know what this is, or how to kill it. It's a lighter green than my lawn, and 24 hrs after mowing it is twice the height. I have patches of about 3 foot square (9sq.ft.), also scattered single plants (as pictured).


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Look at it from the top. Does it look triangular? If so that's a sledge. Don't pull it since it will come back. Go to HD/Lowe's and get a weed product that treats nutsledge (I think round up for lawns or a spectracide brand). It will say it in the label.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Hand brush it with glyphosate and be done with it.
> 
> If you have anything with fluazifop (ornamec, ornamec Over the Top, or Fusillade II), you could try those.


Those aren't labelled for use on lawns, just beds.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Hand brush it with glyphosate and be done with it.
> ...


https://www.domyown.com/msds/ORNAMEC170SPECIMENLABEL.pdf
Page 6. Top right.

https://www.domyown.com/msds/Fusilade%20Label.pdf
Bottom of page 30.
This isn't labelled for home lawns but businesses, schools, parks are all ok. I think they don't want the homeowner using it, not that it isn't labelled for use in a lawn.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

My mistake, I didn't know there were safe grass types to use it on.

But still - it's not a good recommendation since it only says it's safe to use on TTTF and Zoysia. OP's lawn has kbg in it, per his info.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> My mistake, I didn't know there were safe grass types to use it on.
> 
> But still - it's not a good recommendation since it only says it's safe to use on TTTF and Zoysia. OP's lawn has kbg in it, per his info.


 :nod: I didn't read his grass type. I read someone else using it on KBG at reduced rates but user beware...


----------



## nocsious (May 14, 2018)

TPFD said:


> Piggy backing off the title "Weed ID"
> Anyone know what this is, or how to kill it. It's a lighter green than my lawn, and 24 hrs after mowing it is twice the height. I have patches of about 3 foot square (9sq.ft.), also scattered single plants (as pictured).


Looks like nutsedge as already mentioned. Sulfentrazone already mixed and available at big box retailers, or a packet of halosufuron you pick up at a garden center and mix it in a hand sprayer. Both work pretty well.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Hand brush it with glyphosate and be done with it.


This... get a foam brush and some gloves and paint it dead.


----------



## nocsious (May 14, 2018)

I still have some old turf labeled msma in the garage. Alas I have no dallisgrass to target.

Get your Roundup and paintbrush out sir!


----------



## TPFD (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for the help. It is definitely a job I can do by hand (painting it dead). And foam brushes and latex gloves are part of my std arsenal. The chemicals I will research and get.


----------



## nocsious (May 14, 2018)

Roundup makes a deoderant shaped bottle that's a gel. You can find it at big box stores. It works. It sticks to the leaves so you have minimal friendlies killed.


----------

